# Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?



## zander67 (28. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, Mitte Februar vielleicht (je nach Wetterlage) mal einen Abstecher auf die Insel Rügen zu machen.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Schonzeit für Meerforellen bis zum 14.12 geht, da ich danach fahren möchte, würde das passen.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, reicht mein Fischereischein aus dem Land Brandenburg, solange ich keinen festen Wohnsitz in MV habe.

Benötige ich weitere Erlaubnisscheine?
Gibt es Schonbezirke die ich beachten muss?#c

Und auch noch wichtig, bekommt man überhaupt Unterkünfte um die Jahreszeit oder ist Rügen noch im Winterschlaf?

VG


----------



## Revilo62 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*

Für die Küstenangelei an der mecklemburgischen Ostsee braucht Du zusätzlich den Küstenfischereischein, den kannst Du online hier erwerben: https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/.
Rügen liegt ja weitestgehend im Winterschlaf, aber mit ein wenig suchen, findest Du geeignete Unterkünfte.
Willst Du mit dem Boot raus oder mit der Spinne vom Ufer aus?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## zander67 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*

Hallo bastido,

Danke, die Seite mit den Erlaubnisscheinen habe ich jetzt gefunden, da kann man sich ja kurzfristig entscheiden.

Habe in Kutter und Küste Heft 4 auch einiges über Rügen gefunden, selbst wenn es jetzt nichts wird, werde ich es später noch mal versuchen.
Routenplaner sagt ca. 4h bei rund 290km.
Da werde ich mir mal ein Wochenende gönnen, mal sehen wie es mit den Parkplätzen aussieht.

VG


----------



## zander67 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Für die Küstenangelei an der mecklemburgischen Ostsee braucht Du zusätzlich den Küstenfischereischein, den kannst Du online hier erwerben: https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/.
> Rügen liegt ja weitestgehend im Winterschlaf, aber mit ein wenig suchen, findest Du geeignete Unterkünfte.
> Willst Du mit dem Boot raus oder mit der Spinne vom Ufer aus?
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Nein, möchte nur vom Ufer aus.
 Habe einen runden Geburtstag und möchte dem ganzen  Trubel entfliehen. Da der Vorschlag von meiner Frau kam, werde ich nicht nein sagen.

 Wetter muss aber wenigstens halbwegs passen.

 VG


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*

Gibt es auch stellen wo ich den mv kustenschein erwerben kann, ohne online zu sein?
Angelgeschafte, Behörden, sonstige?


----------



## Revilo62 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, möchte nur vom Ufer aus.
> Habe einen runden Geburtstag und möchte dem ganzen  Trubel entfliehen. Da der Vorschlag von meiner Frau kam, werde ich nicht nein sagen.
> 
> Wetter muss aber wenigstens halbwegs passen.
> ...


Dann nimm Deine Holde mit und fahr nach Juliusruh/Glowe z.B. ins "Aquamaris", die haben manchmal super Angebote, grad im Winter und es ist nur ein Katzensprung an die Ostsee ( 100 m) oder Du fährst ein paar Kilometer nach Dranske.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*

Ich war schon mal auf rügen, allerdings damals nicht zum angeln und ist auch schon bestimmt 15 Jahre oder mehr her. War in binz.
Damals habe ich nicht nach angelladen geschaut.
Habt ihr Adressen?

In Köln glaube ich nicht, dass man hier die mv kustenscheine erhält.
Da kann man froh sein wenn es gastkaten für umliegende Gewässer erhält.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*



bastido schrieb:


> In Berlin geht das überall. Ansonsten 3xBergen, 3xStralsund, Altenkirchen, Wiek etc.. Adressen musst Du Gockeln. Meine Empfehlung für`n Tipp vor Ort ist der Anglertreff Rügen in Bergen. Ole gibt immer gerne Auskunft.



Ok  danke für die Tipps.

Die händler in und um köln machen es nicht. Habe gerade nachgefragt.#c


----------



## zander67 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Rügen, welche Erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann nimm Deine Holde mit und fahr nach Juliusruh/Glowe z.B. ins "Aquamaris", die haben manchmal super Angebote, grad im Winter und es ist nur ein Katzensprung an die Ostsee ( 100 m) oder Du fährst ein paar Kilometer nach Dranske.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



 Danke, sieht gut aus.

 VG


----------

